# RUMOR: Strikeforce to be disbanded immediately, fighters to the UFC.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Daniel Rubenstein ‏@dannyrube
Hearing rumors StrikeForce is folding from multiple people. I'm not a reporter, so people should go to work and confirm this please.

FrontRowBrian ‏@FrontRowBrian
Hearing @Strikeforce is being disbanded immediately. It is no more. Another promotion goes by the wayside.

Edit: Now Sarah McMann is injured (with an undisclosed injury) and pulls out of the next Strikeforce card. A card which is less than 4 weeks away and has two fights on it. 

Not confirmed so I've listed it as a rumor, Meltzer has also confirmed he and Dana have been texting and Dana has "game changing news" for those of you who don't know, Rockhold isn't fighting on the November card and DC still doesn't have an opponent.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

In a chatroom I've just heard that Strikeforce is closing and Dana is thinking of Ronda/Cyborg on an FX card for a one night thing. No legit source but since it's a rumor thread I thought I'd say.

EDIT: Would LOVE for it to happen tbh. I wanted it for a long time. It's about time we see the best fighters fighting the best fighters. Bellator is good for interesting yet not as talented older fighters or up and comers, while Strikeforce is just wasting talent at this point.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well Strikeforce can't afford canceling cards because fighters get injured. Even though Zuffa owns SF, it's still run as its own identity in a small way, and it's losing a lot of money canceling cards, and not to mention its not exactly mega profitable to begin with, not that its doing bad. 

If thats two cards canceled back to back, Zuffa would lose hundreds of millions.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

About two years too late, but yes, this is fantastic news.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

dear god i hope this is true!!! There is no need in ZUFFA owner 2 orgs is counter productive! Bring the best guys in the UFC and lets the lesser known guys join other orgs to make a name for them selfs


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

Don't see why everyone thinks this is good news. For the sport and UFC to grow, they need more secondary organisations providing opportunities for fighters to prove themselves.

Strikeforce also _can_ provide an opportunity for Zuffa to recruit promising talent that isn't quite UFC ready, have an alternative to totally dropping fighters totally from their roster, target a different audience segment (cheaper price point), and it gives them more media opportunities.


Having Strikeforce is better for Zuffa and the UFC in the long term from a fighter and fan perspective. This has to be a cost issue.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Good for Strikeforce - good for UFC

There will now be more fighters to fill up the hectic schedule that the UFC is trying to keep up.

Less fights for the fighters though. I guess they've got to find a balance here.

BUT, before getting excited about this in any way, I want to see it confirmed by Dana or Lorenzo - until then I'm not a believer


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Don't like the immediate disbanding, I'd like to see 2/3 shows to cull down the LW/WW/MW's. Those last Pride and WEC shows were fantastic for that reason.

Really happy to see the Middleweights class come over, Luke Rockhold, Robbie Lawler, Jacare Souza, Tim Kennedy, Lorenz Larkin, Keith Jardine :laugh:, and Roger Gracie.

Welterweight Class I'm less enthused about, Marquardt, Santiago, and Misaki are all UFC caliber guys but not the most exciting or consistent guys. Jordan Mein and Tarec Saffiedine might make an impact, Woodley is going to be hated.

Lightweights really need to have some cut fights because I think only one or two of those guys can hang in the UFC (Masvidal and Melendez). It will be fun to see Noons, Couture, and Thompson even though I doubt those guys will be around a year from now.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Man I miss the WEC - now I have to dig up some old shows


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

killua said:


> Don't see why everyone thinks this is good news. For the sport and UFC to grow, they need more secondary organisations providing opportunities for fighters to prove themselves.
> 
> Strikeforce also _can_ provide an opportunity for Zuffa to recruit promising talent that isn't quite UFC ready, have an alternative to totally dropping fighters totally from their roster, target a different audience segment (cheaper price point), and it gives them more media opportunities.
> 
> ...


Not really. SF was like 5 or 6 cards a year. With many of the same fighters.

The UFC can easily take in many guys as they have more cards than ever right now. 

Their minor league is called Fuel cards. Or the 10 Ultimate Fighters they seem to do a year now. 

There are plenty more small organizations that housed many more fighters than SF. So it isn't a big deal.

Of course it is a cost issue. Why would you continue to put on more events that get canceled or just suck? When tehy don't even want t partner with Showtime in the first place. They have so many free cards noow that I don't see how it matters much.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

If this is true I'll be VERY happy for Melendez btw


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> If this is true I'll be VERY happy for Melendez btw


What is the difference when Nate Diaz wins and holds the belt for a while. He will have to change weight classes!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What is the difference when Nate Diaz wins and holds the belt for a while. He will have to change weight classes!


Well we'll just have to wait and see won't we?  Can't wait for that fight either


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Budhisten said:


> If this is true I'll be VERY happy for Melendez btw


Yeah man, Rockhold, Cormier and Melendez would win big from this.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah man, Rockhold, Cormier and Melendez would win big from this.


I think the bigger winners are Barnett, Jardine, Lawler, Gracie, Misaki, and Marquardt all of whom the UFC dumped/passed on but will likely get a 2nd chance.

The big loser is Michael Bisping as he hopefully loses his gifted title shot to Luke Rockhold.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 said:


> I think the bigger winners are Barnett, Jardine, Lawler, Gracie, Misaki, and Marquardt all of whom the UFC dumped/passed on but will likely get a 2nd chance.
> 
> The big loser is Michael Bisping as he hopefully loses his gifted title shot to Luke Rockhold.


Does Bisping even have a title shot yet? I think he deserves it but, whatever .

I suppose they would get a seconnd chance, but theres a reason they never got to stick around in the UFC in the first place.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Give Rockhold, Melendez, and DC instant title shots!!!!!:thumbsup:

LOL.. if it ends up being Diaz vs Melendez and Cain vs DC


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheNinja said:


> Give Rockhold, Melendez, and DC instant title shots!!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> LOL.. if it ends up being Diaz vs Melendez and Cain vs DC


Cormier should get an instant show against JDS if he decides to drop down.

Rockhold and Melendez will probably go through a few fights. Perhaps Melendez would get the instant shot but Rockhold isn't really on the same level as say Hendo was, and even Dan didnt get an instant shot.

If they want to completley end SF, then I'd like it your way. UFC Vs SF title unifications all round (or whatever they have left). Just a good way to end a strong company like SF.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Don't like the immediate disbanding, I'd like to see 2/3 shows to cull down the LW/WW/MW's. Those last Pride and WEC shows were fantastic for that reason.
> 
> Really happy to see the Middleweights class come over, Luke Rockhold, Robbie Lawler, Jacare Souza, Tim Kennedy, Lorenz Larkin, Keith Jardine :laugh:, and Roger Gracie.
> 
> ...


They can't even fill up cards.

The biggest winner is Nate Marquardt, I'd love to see Condit/Marquardt after Condit handles his biz against Frenchy.



John8204 said:


> I think the bigger winners are Barnett, Jardine, Lawler, Gracie, Misaki, and Marquardt all of whom the UFC dumped/passed on but will likely get a 2nd chance.
> 
> The big loser is Michael Bisping as he hopefully loses his gifted title shot to Luke Rockhold.


Yeah, Anderson already said he wanted to fight Rockhold too. So, they'll probably drag Rockhold to Brazil and let Anderson maul him.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Dan Henderson is a bad example as he did receive two instant title shots (against Anderson Silva and Rampage Jackson) which likely held great weight against getting a third.

Rockhold's resume's much more impressive then Bispings and Weidmans a win over Jacare holds much more weight in my eyes than a win over Stann and Munoz.

This way hopefully we get

Anderson Silva vs Luke Rockhold
Michael Bisping vs Vitor Belfort/Jacare Souza
winner of Tim Boetsch/Chris Weidman vs Vitor/Jarcare



TheLyotoLegion said:


> They can't even fill up cards.
> 
> The biggest winner is Nate Marquardt, I'd love to see Condit/Marquardt after Condit handles his biz against Frenchy.


The WEC actually brought in guys(Garza, Zhang) to give them tryouts against Strikeforce guys. Both international TUF's have a couple guys that should get a 2nd look.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Business as usual

It's about time they quit the act


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Big news if true, obviously. :thumbsup: 

MW is starting to look like the new WW in terms of depth and talent. Rockhold and Jacare are both big time fighters.

Having a small chunk of the Zuffa fighters in a completely different org, fighting for meaningless titles, is really annoying.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank god, this news is way overdue. Bring over the few UFC caliber fighters and let the rest of them go down to the regional circuit and smaller promotions.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

cormier vs. JDS, book it


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

The way Strikeforce has been run here recently, I mean, with the LW title fight fall through scrapping an entire card, and it's not the first time it's happened, I think, Cormier not having a fight set up for the show he is suppose to be headlining and that card only having 2 fights on it now, it should be disbanded. Or at least, instead of having it ran as a separate entity, fire Coker and all of his lackeys, and have ZUFFA people run it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Melendez and Rockhold and Cormier and Feijao and Barnett and MOUSASI and Roger Gracie and Jacare all in the UFC?

Yes please.


I hope the low level guys get in too...they had an awesome LW division with Carlos Fodor, Quinn Mulhern, Yuri Villefort(still a top tier prospect) and guys like that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I hope we see an Invasion angle to be honest, climaxing with Brock Lesnar returning and cleaning everyone out of the ring with his new tag team partner Batista, leading up to a steel cage (or regular) match at the PPV.

Wait, why is the background of this site blue and not red? And is the little mascot man not wearing a Rey Mysterio mask?


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Any matchups in particular you all want to see?

Melendez vs Diego
Rockhold vs Bisping
Jacare vs Stann
Mousasi vs Shogun
Cormier vs JDS
Barnett vs Nog
Marquardt vs Nick Diaz
Gracie vs Paul Harris
Woodley vs E. Silva
Feijao vs Phil Davis

Some ideas.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The whole thing with Showtime sounds fishy to me. Lets be real they used to air the SF challengers series which had far less star power than these cards even without the top headliners. 

Showtime may want out but Zuffa is only interested in keeping SF alive so as to keep Showtime close so they don't try branching into MMA the way they have with boxing and will only be willing to invest as much as needed to keep that relationship alive.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I think this is good. Hopefully they'll be able to stack cards better than they have been. Seems like they'll finally have the correct amount of "known" fighters to match the amount of cards.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

I wonder what happens to Ronda Rousey and womens MMA...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Jumanji said:


> I wonder what happens to Ronda Rousey and womens MMA...


Dana will make a 140 or 145 pound weight class, no 135 forcing Rousy to step up and take on Cyborg to crown the first champ.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Jumanji said:


> I wonder what happens to Ronda Rousey and womens MMA...


Well Dana loves her... so he'll make sure she's taken care of. Dana is one of those people if you are on his good side, you know he's going to help you out.

It will be interesting to see how Dana handles the women's portion.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

killua said:


> Don't see why everyone thinks this is good news. For the sport and UFC to grow, they need more secondary organisations providing opportunities for fighters to prove themselves.
> 
> Strikeforce also _can_ provide an opportunity for Zuffa to recruit promising talent that isn't quite UFC ready, have an alternative to totally dropping fighters totally from their roster, target a different audience segment (cheaper price point), and it gives them more media opportunities.
> 
> ...



I hear what you are saying and I agree. Except, I think that's what Zuffa views Fuel as. They put who they feel are the lower tier of fighters on Fuel, then they will move to FX when ready, then Fox and if they keep getting better, ultimately, they will be on PPV.

They don't need a completely second org. to do what you are suggesting. They can just promote the fighters on different networks as their talent and popularity demand.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Damn that sucks. I was hoping to catch a show in San Jose some time.

Good for the UFC. Bad for the MMA world.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well what do you expect it happens.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Any matchups in particular you all want to see?
> 
> Melendez vs Diego
> Rockhold vs Bisping
> ...


Daniel Cormier vs Junior Dos Santos
Josh Barnett vs Chieck Kongo

Rafeal Calvacante vs Rashad Evans
Gegard Mousassi vs Forrest Griffin
Ovince St. Preux vs Cyrille Diabatte
Mike Kyle vs Chad Griggs

Luke Rockhold vs Anderson Silva
Jacare Souza vs Michael Bisping
Robbie Lawler vs Hector Lombard
Tim Kennedy vs Brian Stann 
Roger Gracie vs Alan Belcher
Lorenz Larkin vs Francis Carmount
Keith Jardine vs Jake Shields
Anthony Smith vs Ed Herman

Nate Marquardt vs BJ Penn
Tyron Woodley vs Jake Ellenberger
Jorge Santiago vs Yoshiro Akiyama
Jordan Mein vs Matt Brown
Tarec Saffiedine vs Stephen Thompson
Jason High vs Jay Hieron II
Brian Voelker vs Amir Sadollah

Gilbert Melendez vs Diego Sanchez
Jorge Masvidal vs Yves Edwards
Josh Tompson vs Sam Stout
KJ Noons vs Takanormi Gomi
Ryan Couture vs Mike Chiesa


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

if this is true.. wow

SF is actually quite underrated, they have a lot of good fighters.

I'm really excited to see Cormier, Gegard, Jacare, Feijao, Roger Gracie, Barnett's return, Rockhold, OSP, Lorenz Larkin, Marquardt in UFC WW div, Masvidal, Melendez, Pat Healy is on a nice streak (they can bill him as the guy who tapped out Dan Hardy, Paul Daley and Condit. 

Very interested to see what happens with Ronda, Dana loves her.

I hope it's true.

The thing i'm most excited for.. Jake Shields, Roger Gracie, Jacare and Palhares all in the same division. If only Demian never left.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> The thing i'm most excited for.. Jake Shields, Roger Gracie, Jacare and Palhares all in the same division. If only Demian never left.


I don't care about Shields but Gracie, Jacare, and Palhares in the same division? Holy shit. That is a lot of high level BJJ. Too bad Chael left. I would have loved to see him try to outgrapple Roger Gracie.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Please be true. some great fights to be made.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Kinda sad because SF is respectable. The UFC pilfered the marquee fighters and stripped it. It was inevitable. 

Expansion ---> Consolidation ---> Monopoly 

Bellator is next...surprised they were able to carve out their own niche.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I always suspected they could kill it just like that if they wanted to.

Great news.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> I don't care about Shields but Gracie, Jacare, and Palhares in the same division? Holy shit. That is a lot of high level BJJ. Too bad Chael left. I would have loved to see him try to outgrapple Roger Gracie.


Yeah, I don't care for Jake Shields in the slightest, but you'd assume he wouldn't be afraid to grapple with these guys, that = an amazing grappling battle or Jake Shields getting tapped. 

I would watch both daily if possible.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

True but I find Shields boring in victory and defeat. I use his fights the way most use Fitch's fights: food run. I had to hear about his ko the day after.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Not the greatest fighter, but I've always enjoyed Cyborg's fight...

Check out Cyborg vs Melvin Manhoef!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

What about the women? Are they going to be without a job?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> What about the women? Are they going to be without a job?


This could very well lead to Invicta getting a television deal with Showtime. And then the huge fights going on UFC PPV's.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Added this to the OP as well


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Feijão is going to be taking some names when/if this happens. One of the most under rated LHW's out there.










Really hope this is true, some real exciting match ups, SF has some good talent.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Feijão is going to be taking some names when/if this happens. One of the most under rated LHW's out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what I find interesting...Feijao is one of the few constants in Anderson's corner along with Ed.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> You know what I find interesting...Feijao is one of the few constants in Anderson's corner along with Ed.


Everyone seems to like him in that camp. 

I think he is a big part of Erick Silva's corner as well.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Yea, Andy seems really fond of Rafael. Check this vid out:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Feijão is going to be taking some names when/if this happens. One of the most under rated LHW's out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd still see him lose to Mousasi in Strikeforce. Mousasi is going to beat the Shoguns of the UFC imo. He will lose to whoever has completed 100 takedowns in practice though.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Feijão is going to be taking some names when/if this happens. One of the most under rated LHW's out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needs to piss clean first breh.

I would like to see Feijao in the UFC though, he's a guy, I think can be top ten, would love to see him fight Rashad.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Needs to piss clean first breh.
> 
> I would like to see Feijao in the UFC though, he's a guy, I think can be top ten, would love to see him fight Rashad.


What do you mean? He's been done for roids?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> What do you mean? He's been done for roids?


He actually failed his appeal so he won't be eligible to fight until May. But I'd like to see him fight Shogun. Because of his camp affiliation he probably wouldn't fight lil Nog, Machida and maybe even Glover. But he shouldn't have any problems fighting Shogun.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> What do you mean? He's been done for roids?


His last fight with Kyle couldn't have gone worse. Kyle getting choked out in 33 seconds, Feijao testing positive afterwards. Both of them looked extremly bad.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> What do you mean? He's been done for roids?


Yeah he's been suspended ever since the Kyle fight.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Good riddance.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I just wish they would make it official. SF is pretending they are still alive right now. Making Green vs Masvidal "official" today. We are less then a month away from Nov.3rd fight. If they plan on doing this event they need to start naming the main and co-main events.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah he's been suspended ever since the Kyle fight.


What the hell, I'm rarely out of the loop with MMA news, no idea how the hell that one had slipped by me. Damn, what a bummer, I thought Fej was legit.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> What the hell, I'm rarely out of the loop with MMA news, no idea how the hell that one had slipped by me. Damn, what a bummer, I thought Fej was legit.


His camp swore he wasn't cheating but they failed the appeal(I think yesterday?). He is out until May. 
They said that he peed in a used cup.
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/10/...feijao-cavalcante-appeal-denied-csac-mma-news


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> His camp swore he wasn't cheating but they failed the appeal(I think yesterday?). He is out until May.
> They said that he peed in a used cup.
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/10/...feijao-cavalcante-appeal-denied-csac-mma-news


Peed in a used cup? Highly doubtful.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Peed in a used cup? Highly doubtful.


Could that even effect the test? Wouldn't there have to be some liquid remaining in there? Weak/weird excuse.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Could that even effect the test? Wouldn't there have to be some liquid remaining in there? Weak/weird excuse.


Pretty much. So what their saying is their washing their pee cups and passing them along to the other fighters.. Why would the other guys pee on cups when they don't send them to testing or give them away anyway..


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Pretty much. So what their saying is their washing their pee cups and passing them along to the other fighters.. Why would the other guys pee on cups when they don't send them to testing or give them away anyway..


What are the odds the person that used the cup before you tested positive for a banned substance? What are the odds that the substance would still be potent enough to cause another failed test? Come on now. This is the excuse Ed was so confident in?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> What are the odds the person that used the cup before you tested positive for a banned substance? What are the odds that the substance would still be potent enough to cause another failed test? Come on now. This is the excuse Ed was so confident in?


They really didn't have anything to lose so they thought they'd might as well try is my guess.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Rauno said:


> They really didn't have anything to lose so they thought they'd might as well try is my guess.


Yeah I guess they were hoping for a Brian Braun(not sure if know this MLB reference) type result. They should fine Ed for wasting time and insulting their intelligence.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Apparently the 11/3 SF show is not listed on Showtime.com anymore:



> _FrontRowBrian ‏@FrontRowBrian_
> Was the planned 11/3 Strikeforce card ever listed on SHO Sports website? Can't find any reference to it now. Check www.sports.sho.com


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So surprisingly it isn't the UFC that's pulling the plug on Strikeforce but Showtime that's pulling it. I'm surprised that it happened this way. I wonder which promotion that Showtime will be sign next.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> So surprisingly it isn't the UFC that's pulling the plug on Strikeforce but Showtime that's pulling it. I'm surprised that it happened this way. I wonder which promotion that Showtime will be sign next.


The UFC doesn't have the option to drop Showtime. Showtime has the option to drop the UFC. If it was up to Dana he would have ended this thing months ago.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

We of course aren't actually talking about the UFC but about Zuffa. Now things keep steadily going from bad to worse in this relationship. So more then likely we might see one or two more events in Strikeforce and then a fold into the UFC.


----------

